# Has Anyone Thought of/Tried This ?



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

No but I like it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm not picturing it. Do you mean to make a cube? That would take 12 pieces of wood.

If you have the space, the X range layout seems like a great idea. Have yardage markers all the way out to 80 yards on all 4 legs of the X, put a target butt on a rotating platform, and you can have all sorts of variations on up and downhill shots at all distances for a full 14.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Stash said:


> I'm not picturing it. Do you mean to make a cube? That would take 12 pieces of wood.
> 
> If you have the space, the X range layout seems like a great idea. Have yardage markers all the way out to 80 yards on all 4 legs of the X, put a target butt on a rotating platform, and you can have all sorts of variations on up and downhill shots at all distances for a full 14.


I think you have the idea pretty much. Just four treated 4 X 4's standing in the ground with shootable mats bolted to all 4 sides. I know where to get those. Not rotating, but permanent. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I did something very similar last year, but I did it with 4 different targets.

Lane 1 had a max distance of 50 yards and was used for 50, 45, 45 WU, 40 & 35 Fan.
Lane 2 had a max distance of 30 yards and was used for 30, 25, 20, & 15
Lane 3 was the birdie
Lane 4 had a max distance of 80 yards and was used for 80 WU, 65, 60, 55 

I had these set up in some what of a zig-zag arrangement so I could advance through each distance with only a few walk backs. 

I now have all 14 lanes cleared, but ran out of target material after building 7, so I now have a rotation between 7 lanes 
Lane 1 50
Lane 2 30
Lane 3 Birdie
Lane 4 65
Lane 5 45
Lane 6 20
Lane 7 80 WU
Back to 
Lane 1 45 WU
Lane 2 25
Lane 4 55
Lane 5 40
Lane 6 15
Lane 7 60
Back to
Lane 1 35 Fan


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*O.Kaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy.....I got the picture......buttttttttt....

If you and 3 "friends" are shooting it all at the same time....isn't there a little "FEAR FACTOR" present in that someone on the other side is shooting toward you at the same time you are shooting towards him???

Not that you aren't a good shot buttttt.....arrows do have a way of finding another path than what you planned sometimes......:embara:*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *O.Kaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy.....I got the picture......buttttttttt....
> 
> If you and 3 "friends" are shooting it all at the same time....isn't there a little "FEAR FACTOR" present in that someone on the other side is shooting toward you at the same time you are shooting towards him???
> 
> ...


Lucky, Lucky, Lucky - wash some of that blond out and "think". When he and his 3 friends are shooting at the same time, they shoot 4 across.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Lucky, Lucky, Lucky - wash some of that blond out and "think". When he and his 3 friends are shooting at the same time, they shoot 4 across.


*
I like my way better....it adds a little "duck and cover" challenge to it....*

.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

There is no way in Hades that I would stand on the opposite side from Lucky... maybe I would if I was made of pin cushion material!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> There is no way in Hades that I would stand on the opposite side from Lucky... maybe I would if I was made of pin cushion material!!!


He's ALIVE :wink:

Have you heard? The "tick" has struck again at DCWC.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Lucky, Lucky, Lucky - wash some of that blond out and "think". When he and his 3 friends are shooting at the same time, they shoot 4 across.


That's easy...where's the sport in that?
I'm for putting one shooter on each of the four sides and see who the last man standing is!:wink:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

carlosii said:


> That's easy...where's the sport in that?
> I'm for putting one shooter on each of the four sides and see who the last man standing is!:wink:


That's what I had in mind, but I didn't want anyone to know until they shot here.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TANC,
I know you got some of these mats. Forgot I had this pix, but here's what I started with at home.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Speaking of home...when is the range going to be open for business out in the boonies???



pragmatic_lee said:


> TANC,
> I know you got some of these mats. Forgot I had this pix, but here's what I started with at home.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> Speaking of home...when is the range going to be open for business out in the boonies???


All lanes are cleared, but I ran out of target material and too busy now shooting to gather up any more. I do have it set up so that you can shoot the first 7 lanes twice and get a full 14 in. 

Actually I probably got enough more target material to build 3 or 4 more of the 7 I need, but lately it just seems like there's something going on every afternoon and weekend.


----------

